# baby tummy bug



## squidgely (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi,

my 5.5 month old has always been slightly sicky (reflux) however over the last few days he has been sick, but little ammounts constantly throughout the day.  I spoke to my HV yesterday and she said if he hasn't improved by Friday to tak ehim to the GP.  He hasn't been quite so bad today.  If i take him to the GP i will have to sit and wait (poss 2 hours).  I am not sure what the GP would say anyway so am not sure if it is worth taking him.  He is still having wet and soiled nappies and is fine in himself.  He has always followed the 91st centile for weight so i am not concerned about t  his weight.  Just not sure what to do really.  Also he isi on 3 x 8oz bottles and 2 lots of solids a day  and is keepiong food down fine just not milk.


Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi squidgely, which reflux medicine is he on?? 

Nic


----------



## squidgely (Oct 30, 2009)

Nic  He's not on medication as he isn't too bad and i wanted to try and avoid it.  However i am now not sure if it reflux getting worse or if it is a tummy bug.  so think i will take him to the drs tomorrow.  Could reflux get worse at his age?

Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes hun, as he is well in himself and is eating and drinking ok and is only being sick after milk I think it's more likely to be reflux, I think your best popping to the gp and just see what they say

Let me know how you get on

Nic


----------



## squidgely (Oct 30, 2009)

Thankyou Nic.  I took him to the GP this morning and they said sounds like reflux.  He now has infant Gaviscon so hopefully that will help.

Thankyou again for your help


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem I'm glad you got sorted and hopefully the gaviscon will work wonders

Nic


----------

